# Hooked on husqvarna



## Huskybill (Jul 21, 2021)

Saws and dirtbikes


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 23, 2021)

Ah the huskys im not great with, I think they last ones are 1985 ish. they were not that common here. But the RD500 stands out, that beautiful 4 cyl 2 stroke burble at idle was the soft intro to the great music those things could make in anger. I had an rg250 and a few rgv250's. gotta love the 2 strokes


----------

